# Saltfork Dam leak



## fffffish (Apr 6, 2004)

I heard rumors that the dam has a leak at its base and is loosing about 75,000 to 85,000 gallons of water a day. There was suppose to be a newspaper article on it in a local paper and they are working to get it repaired now. Have any of you down there heard anything or been down there to check it out. Let us know what is going on.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

As far as I know Salt Fork has been springing leaks since 1980 when I lived there. They seem to get twice the rain as everybody else.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Not a real big deal. Leaks can't be fixed, they can just keep it from eroding a bigger hole, which is what they're doing.


----------



## wvmusky (Feb 23, 2005)

Here's an article I found on another message board . http://www.activeboard.com/forum.sp...action=viewTopic&commentID=2163330&topicPage=


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

general leaks in the earthen dams are pretty common aren't they??? I know I have heard so many times that such and such dam is leaking. I even heard that there was a crack in Tappan dam before  How can you have a crack in dirt? I am befuddled!


----------



## rainmaker1222 (Feb 5, 2005)

I've heard that as long as the water is clear it's not washing the dirt out off the dam wall. Which makes sences. So no use in worring. I've been whachin' Salt Fork for years. And I'm still fishin'. If any one would like to do some river saugeye fishin' let me no. Lost my fishin' partener to boot camp.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Hey Rainmaker, where you from??? What river are you talking about?? I fish Salt Fork and a couple spots on the Will's Creek. I am sure we can meet up sometime and hit some water somewhere! Get back to me


----------



## kmclaughlin (Jul 12, 2005)

huh?
clear water at salt fork? 

check out all the structures( buildings, roads, and bridges) that have been uncovered since the draw down.............

residents from a nursing home in that area have been moved as a safety precaution...................


have you ever read about the johnstown pa flood? it was an earthen dam..... it makes you wonder....................


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

just a precaution? if there is no real threat then why move them? I don't see why they would move the old folks but not the rest of the residents......they would not be able to get out fast enough either just in case


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

I talked to the fine people at Ohio Outdoors, a pretty impressive tackle shop by the way and they told me that the fishing was better now than it has ever been. Also it is the worst published about the lake. They told me that every newspaper has a completly different view about this. Leave it to the newspapers to screw it up. I was there on Saturday just noseing around and there were hardly any boats at all there.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

are you talking about the tackle shop at Salt Fork? I think you mean Salt Fork Outdoors if so


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

Rockbass, My bad, I have only been there once but you do get the point about the media, right?


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I get the point about the media.......you only get half the truth half the time.


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

hmmmmmmmm the media screwing everything up and half truths........sound familiar. and a few of the boils are wasing up dirty water. but the fishing is still good. 

jcs


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I have got it on some really good insider information that they are looking into the problem and will have it corrected when complete, and not one day sooner.


----------



## photoman213 (Jul 13, 2005)

Wow, that sounds like a concrete statement right from the media!! It gets no better than that!!


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

any idea if it is possible to launch a 16 ft deep v fishing boat at salt fork or who i might call to find out
________
OUTDOOR TUBE


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The ramp at the cabins and at Salt Fork Marina are the only two usable right now. Just make sure you have the power to pull the boat out. With the water down the ramps are very steep.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I would imagine the power and the traction


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

wonder if there letting any water out again???? went last Fri and the tube was dry


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They say they are actually trying to let it fill back up, but with no rain it's still dropping a little. Water will only come out the tube when the lake is full.


----------



## downtown (Apr 6, 2004)

M.Magis said:


> They say they are actually trying to let it fill back up, but with no rain it's still dropping a little. Water will only come out the tube when the lake is full.


That's the Gov't fer ya.  
One day get it down or it will be doom and gloom. The next day well hope it rains so it will fill back up .  

I figured with the rain we had past 2 days (if they got much as I did) they may open it up,but if they want it full they better hope for several days of good rain.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

They will most likely lower and raise it a couple times to see what effect it has on the water leaking. I assume to see if the leak is within that 5' range. Salt Fork dam doesn't work like flood control lakes. It doesn't have normal gates that they open and close. It's gravity fed, so until the water reaches full pool, there will be no water running out the tube. There's been almost zero rain down that way, so it'll be a while.


----------



## bassman_sw (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't know if it's true, but I heard they were shocking the fish and taking them to Tappan and Leesville. Unfortunately if this is true, I don't think they are bringing the muskies to Tappan  but Leesville will be one awesome musky lake.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Good grief. It never ends.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, maybe....


> They will most likely lower and raise it a couple times


 but I heard from someone in the know that's to oxygenate the water.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Magis, I am lost on the one abotut he gates. I don't know much about them. If there are no gates, then how did they drop the water to the level they did? Wouldn't the water always be this level if this is where the bottom of the opening is? Fill me in, I am confused. OR do you mean that they only use the gates as needed?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The spillway is just a concrete culvert where the excess water can fall over and out the tube. This allows the water to always return to a constant level. What they have is an emergency drain pipe somewhere near the bottom of the lake. I'm really not sure where, but I suspect it's tied into the tube. This is what allows them to lower the water from the normal full pool level. I don't remember it ever being used in the past, but it's possible it was opened during times the lake was flooded. Flood control lakes are different, as the water flow is constantly monitored and the gates can be opened and shut as needed. Salt Fork is just a recreational lake, so it's usually left to do it's own thing.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That's cool. I did not know that before. Thanks for sharing. I wondered how they monitored the water level after you said if was gravity fed


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

Sorry OT........ since when can guest's post?

im sure we all are discouraged about the lake level  yes it'll be fixed, but i doubt soon


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

fish are still in there........2 limits monday night, of eyes. smallest were 14.5

GABO


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't know if anyone has seen the latest press release but the DNR is claiming that the boils are naturally occurring and that they pose no threat to the structural integrity of the dam. According to the release, they are going to let the lake begin to refill and continue to monitor. This info is on the dnr website right now if anyone would like to read it. 

Good fishing
Pond Puppy


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the heads-up. I guess we'll see how this plays out.
http://www.ohiodnr.com/parks/saltfork/default.htm


----------



## LiquidTension (Apr 10, 2004)

i swear there was a guest post in front of my earlier post#30.....  and it said something to the effect of - someone's 2 boys being pissed about the lake level..... go to search and type in guest and you'll find a couple others (unless they've cleaned them out already)

just clearing that up...cuz my post really doesnt make sense now


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw it if it makes you feel better. You can always go back & hit the edit & delete your posts you don't like.
The boils might be springs??


----------



## got_a_buzz_on (Mar 17, 2005)

springs.............BIG springs. 

BTW the info i had earlier......which i will admit as of right now is inaccurate....the person that informed me on this has been told about their lack of knowledge. made me look like an ace. butt i can deal with that.

buddy yesterday got another limit of eyes.

GABO


----------



## JCS (Apr 14, 2004)

i hate it when big springs pop up in the middle of a drought. just my opinion.

jcs


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

muy neighbor and i fished it saturday it is low but if we ever get any rain to let it strt to fill up i think the feeding frenzy will be on with the new grenery in plaes that is full of insect and other things that had never been there before. Oh by the way neighbor hooked up with a 39 inch musky it was awesome
________
Ipad guide


----------

